# Motivation! Is this real?



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2007)

My title says it all- check it out!

http://static.iftk.com.br/mt/2007/03..._training.html


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2007)

OH, FYI, I did want to point out that I do believe it's possible- but talk about motivation =)


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 25, 2007)

wow... its like a different person!


----------



## Femme (Apr 25, 2007)

I think he should have stopped after 03 lol.. that's where he looked best at


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh I can totally agree- he should have stopped when he was still yummy now he's scary =/


----------

